# Beef Bacon Questions



## donr (Aug 16, 2016)

A friend of mine wants me to try making Beef Bacon.

Would I just get a Beef plate/Belly and cure it like I would a pork belly then smoke it?

What cuts would you recommend?

I saw that someone used boneless short ribs.

I lean towards dry brining my bacon, but would wet brining be better for beef bacon?

I am leaning towards a hickory/pecan mix.  Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Don


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2016)

donr said:


> A friend of mine wants me to try making Beef Bacon.
> 
> Would I just get a Beef plate/Belly and cure it like I would a pork belly then smoke it?
> 
> ...


Here's an interesting Thread on that subject:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/190132/beef-bacon

Bear


----------

